# Skylon kennels...bad breeder, stay away!



## jimmysmom (Nov 21, 2010)

The owner of this place is hardly professional. She has dogs in her kennel with open sores, but she says they are just "burrs". I know what a burr is and what an open sore is, and this was not a burr!! 

The first dog that we picked out, the day before we were to pick it up we got an email that the dog was lame! So we picked another dog. We got the dog home, and she had a raw spot on her belly which we had to treat with antibiotic cream. I know that some dogs when you change their environment they have changes in their poop and it becomes soft. But after two weeks it has still not hardened up, and at times it is completely unformed, just mucous, with blood in it! We tried to overlook it because we were truly happy to have a puppy, but for the money she asks for her dogs, we were way too nervous to keep this puppy. 

Bottom line, I would never recommend this place.****************

The owner of this place is hardly professional. She has dogs in her kennel with open sores, but she says they are just "burrs". I know what a burr is and what an open sore is, and this was not a burr!! 

The first dog that we picked out, the day before we were to pick it up we got an email that the dog was lame! So we picked another dog. We got the dog home, and she had a raw spot on her belly which we had to treat with antibiotic cream. I know that some dogs when you change their environment they have changes in their poop and it becomes soft. But after two weeks it has still not hardened up, and at times it is completely unformed, just mucous, with blood in it! We tried to overlook it because we were truly happy to have a puppy, but for the money she asks for her dogs, we were way too nervous to keep this puppy. 

Bottom line, I would never recommend this place.****************

we took it to the vet after 3 days of blood in the stool. Even after the check up he is undergoing the same issue. We contacted the breeder for more information, but she's not answering her calls.

don't get us wrong, we love this puppy and will do anything for him!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

You let your puppy bleed in his poo for two weeks? I'm hoping you took the pup to the vet!! And you also took the puppy after you saw that the adults had open sores? And then even after the first puppy was lame? 

Thanks for letting people know what you found but perhaps you could call the SPCA in your area and make a report so these dogs could get some help and medical care.

Yes the breeder sounds awful, but you did a lot of wrong things here. The worse being - if I understand correctly - didn't get the pup medical attention and returned him or her to someone you know won't be getting that pup medical attention either. Poor pup - it had a shot when you adopted it and now.... how very sad indeed.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

You said you were too nervous to keep the puppy. But you DID keep the puppy? I'm confused.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't get why you still gave the breeder money when you saw the dogs in such poor condition...isn't that just perpetuating the problem? The more these bad breeders get money, the more they breed...while still neglecting those poor dogs.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Sometimes you need to just let the so called breeder go! I mean really if her adult dogs are in poor condition as well as the pups you more a less saved this puppy. Why bother contacting them take care of the puppy and let it go. You chose to spend the money and knew what you were getting into (sores on the mom and pups ) now just make sure the puppy is getting well cared for and loved then you are doing the right thing.

My sweet angel Rocky came from a backyard breeder. I picked him out of the newspaper and went and gave the guy my 200 bucks and he was mine along with mange and many many health issues as he grew (mostly allergies,ear infections and skin issues) I wouldn't change a single thing. I know what I did wrong ( absolutley no research) but can't imagine not having in my life for the 8.5 years I loved him. Looking back I should have turned the guy in filthy conditions. I did try and contact him and let him know about Rockys mange and he could have cared less. He siad he would take the puppy back ..FORGET IT JERK I could say much much worse


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Does she have all 24 females on sight or are the co-owned? I just looked at the web page.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

She seems to have an awful lot of litters and breeding dogs, though some of them do have titles... But no clearences, it seems.
I agree, after seeing all those dogs in terrible condition and the first puppy being LAME you should have walked out! Purchasing a puppy from such a breeding is just perpetuating the cycle!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like you have a sick puppy. I don't know if it's your first puppy or not, but here are a few tips. 

Anytime your puppy has blood in his stool or mucus, take him straight to the vet. Puppies can go downhill very quickly and it will cost you a lot more at the vets the longer you wait, and you risk losing your puppy. 

Do you know what food it was eating? Try to feed the same and then slowly change over to a better food. Odds are, this breeder was not feeding a good quality food, but something cheap. 

Try to keep the puppy quiet. Stress at moving to a new home and the activities around it, especially at this time of year can add to problems. If you have kids, limit the time they can play with the puppy, especially as he isn't feeling well. 

Make sure he has fresh water available in his crate at all times. Check and make sure he is eating and drinking. You can buy nutrical or nutristat from your vet for about seven or eight dollars or so which you can give him a couple of times a day for nutrition if he isn't eating well. 

If he has diahrea, or the same problem again with his stools, take him back to the vet.

Best of luck with your new puppy and do post pictures when you can!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Jimmy's mom. Welcome to the forum. To everyone else remember your first golden? You have all been educated about the pit falls of BAD breeders. They might not. So lets just help them out. I agree with Aislinn. Keep your vets number handy and keep on top of this. Did your vet check for Parvo or run blood tests? If not find another vet. See what's wrong with your baby and turn this breeder into the ASPCA.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank God you kept the puppy! What I read before you ammended it - it seemed like you gave the puppy back. 

Since you have the puppy, get him/her checked for a severe case of guardia or other parasites and if none of those are the issue, then ask for a course of anti biotics. If your current vet is unable to diagnose this puppy's problem, go to another vet. A great vet is hard to find and worth so very much to people who have dogs with medical issues.

Kudos to you for keeping this pup - please do report this "breeder" though for the sake of the other dogs.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

There are quite a few breeders in Ontario I would not purchase a dog from.... You HAVE TO research your Breeders. Sounds almost like Parvo what he's going through (which can kill pups).


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I didn't think of that...but two weeks of parvo would have already done him in likely and I don't think even a not so great vet would miss that. But yes, you should have that tested for as well. How is your pup acting though? Does he/she seem in good spirits?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What food are you feeding? And, treats? Has a fecal exam been done for coccidia?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Had it been parvo, I think she would have mentioned the smell. Parvo has a very distinct odor to it. I helped run a humane society many years ago. It's a smell I'll never forget. It sounds like possible coccidia as Pointgold mentioned. Coccidia can show up solely due to the stress of the move. It can found in almost all dogs, but stress will bring it out. But a vet should be able to tell her for sure.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

The Trio said:


> Hi Jimmy's mom. Welcome to the forum. To everyone else remember your first golden? You have all been educated about the pit falls of BAD breeders. They might not. So lets just help them out. I agree with Aislinn. Keep your vets number handy and keep on top of this. Did your vet check for Parvo or run blood tests? If not find another vet. See what's wrong with your baby and turn this breeder into the ASPCA.


 
This. JimmysMom be sure and stay in touch with the forum as there are many many people here who can help you a LOT. 

Hats off to you for keeping the puppy and definitely report the breeder to the SPCA and whatever other authorities may be appropriate.

Here's hoping for many many happy years for you and your new pup.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Giardia is another cause that comes to mind, and should clear up with flagyl and good clean up. 

It feels horrible to doubt a breeder after the fact- many of us have gone through the live and learn process.

I hope you get this puppy thriving soon.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Good moning just checking in you new little pup? How are things going?


----------



## Miley (Nov 2, 2010)

I just got my pup from Skylon last month and I went in to the kennels to see all of her dogs (my pups mom and dad, all the puppies and the older adults as well) and I can't say that i seen anything of a sort when it comes to open sores or anything of that nature. 

I did my homework and research and I have friends that also got their pup (now 2) through this breeder as well. My question is that if you seen such a poorly run kennel, why did you get your pup there, why not say you were not interested? 

I did run into a problem with her when I brought her home and her issue was Giardia (runny poo with blood). I did speak to the breeder about this and she has gone above and beyond to make this right. Not only did she pick up the vet bill but she herself was concerned and asked me for updates on Miley on a regular bases. She even made sure that all the dogs in her care were seen by a vet and also treated if needed. 

She is very professional when it comes to her work and her passion which is breeding GR's....I guess we seen two totally different breeders.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm actually going through Skylon's site and nothing is really giving me a warning sign that this is a BYB or a Mill. However, I have read enough about them to be wary.... specifically on this forum

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...er-canada.html (Horrible Breeder-Canada)
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...e-kennels.html (Skylon & Silvermine Kennels)

Now there will be differing opinions regarding any breeder. Also just because one person had a bad experience or a puppy with issues does not make the breeder a poor one. Do your homework and research.


----------



## prettybud (Sep 30, 2012)

*Skylon Kennels = BAD BREEDER*

I'm hoping that if I post this enough, it will get a lot of hits and people will stay away from this breeder.

We got our first golden from Skylon. We did our research and because she was a member of the Canadian Kennel Club, we thought she must be ok. We even went to her facility for a visit and, in retrospect, there were red flags about which we were simply naive. For example, I believe there were 3 other litters born within a couple of weeks as ours. They were in her house, though, so we didn't think "puppy mill".

However, I have a dog that is terrified of everything - from car rides to other dogs to random sounds. I understand a lot of the dogs from this breeder have the same problem. She is 5 and we love her dearly. We have tried socializing her, positive reinforcement with respect to other fears - nothing has helped.
Read others who say the same: Skylon Kennels Reviews, 1227 Roseville Rd RR 2, Cambridge | Boarders and Kennels | n49.ca

She also has *severe hip dysplasia in BOTH hips*, *hypothyroidism* _and_ *chronic severe seborrhea* (which has caused her to have thin coat - so thin she has to wear a jacket in winter. When have you ever seen a golden wear a jacket?)

When I called the breeder - at the suggestion of my vet - to tell her about the hip dysplasia, she became VERY angry  and proceeded to tell me that neither of her parents had it, nor did any of her litter mates. She also has this bizarre notion that spaying before 10 months will CAUSE hip dysplasia, which it does not. It is a CONGENITAL deformity. :doh: I am a doctor, I know. It is NO different in dogs than in humans.

Now, I would never have returned her anyway, because I know what would have happened to her and it sickens me.  We love her dearly and luckily we can afford to treat her as needed. We are not so much upset by the expense as we are by the discomfort she has to deal with and her many fears. 

In terms of her boarding "facility", I can't imagine that owners know how their dogs are kept. When we were there, there were dogs in kennels *THAT WERE STACKED ON TOP OF ONE ANOTHER - 3 HIGH!!!!! * And, they were in the dark. Very very very cruel. I wish I had pictures.

In summary, I would not only NOT recommend her, I would actively try to dissuade anyone from getting one of her dogs. She should not be doing this. 

Anyway, from now on, we will be adopting future dogs from Golden Rescue. WELCOME to Golden Rescue


----------

